# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Medallero 2012

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues toca hacer repaso del medallero español durante el año pasado, que aunque no salen en la tele (no vende), tenemos a muy buenos campeones.

En total, España ha conseguido este año 4 , 1  y 6 . No ha sido nuestro mejor año, pero bueno, no está nada mal.

Vamos con el desglose del medallero:

 para Mario Mateos Doncel en el Cto. de Europa Agua-Dulce (esta la vi en directo)
 para Vicente Ferrán Vallés en el Cto. del Mundo Inland Casting
 para David Arcay Fernández en el Cto. del Mundo de Salmónidos Mosca, con 22 años. Este chico tiene un potencial enorme, ojalá nos de muchas más alegrías más  :Smile: 
 para la Selección Española en el Cto. de Europa de Salmónidos Mosca, integrada por Vicente Crespo Balado, Óscar Quevedo Iglesias, Aitor Urruzono González, Jordi Oliveras Cortina, David García Ferreras y Vicente Aranda García.

 para Alexis del Rosario Cabrera en el Cto. del Mundo Inland Casting

Sigue en el siguiente...

----------


## F. Lázaro

para Manuel Martínez López en el Cto. de Europa Corcheo-Mar
 para David García Ferreras en el Cto. de Europa de Salmónidos Mosca
 para la Selección Española en el Cto. del Mundo de Salmónidos Mosca, integrada por David Arcay Fernández, José Miguel Matilla García, Pablo Castro Pinos, José María Martínez Romero, José Israel García Conesa y Norberto Royo García.
 para la Selección Española en el Cto. de Europa Corcheo-Mar, formada por Jesús Estrella Velasco, Pedro Padilla Álvarez, Raúl Ortega Sánchez, Manuel Martínez López, Francisco Medina Aparicio e Ignacio Roberto Francisco González.
 para la Selección Española en el Cto. del Mundo de Pesca Altura Curricán, formada por Juan Carlos García Sabán, Carlos Arenales García, Gregorio Sanz Ansótegui, Teodoro Andrés Ortíz y Khalid Gourari.
 para la Selección Española en el Cto. del Mundo Embarcación Fondeada Clubes, formada por Eduardo Melgarejo Fernández, José Enrique Pérez Martínez, Ramón Sánchez Zapata y Lorenzo Melgarejo Fernández.

Enhorabuena a todos ellos  :Smile: 

Fuente: Fepyc

----------

